# Door Signage Avoid - THIS DOOR TO REMAIN  UNLOCKED WHEN BUILDING IS  OCCUPIED



## code123123

Hi there,
Wondering any way to avoid the Door Sign "_THIS DOOR TO REMAIN UNLOCKED WHEN BUILDING IS OCCUPIED" for entry door with lock mechanism? Any Exception?

Thanks_


----------



## RLGA

Put a lock on the door that can be released with a single action.


----------



## cda

code123123 said:


> Hi there,
> Wondering any way to avoid the Door Sign "_THIS DOOR TO REMAIN UNLOCKED WHEN BUILDING IS OCCUPIED" for entry door with lock mechanism? Any Exception?
> 
> Thanks_



Welcome

You might be the youngest 

What type of business is the door for?


----------



## cda

This is more than likely the wording you have to comply with

Read each word


*1010.1.9.3 Locks and latches.*
Locks and latches shall be permitted to prevent operation of doors where any of the following exist:


1.Places of detention or restraint.


2.In buildings in occupancy Group A having an occupant load of 300 or less, Groups B, F, M and S, and in places of religious worship, the main door or doors are permitted to be equipped with key-operated locking devices from the egress side provided:

2.1.The locking device is readily distinguishable as locked.


2.2.A readily visible durable sign is posted on the egress side on or adjacent to the door stating: THIS DOOR TO REMAIN UNLOCKED WHEN THIS SPACE IS OCCUPIED. The sign shall be in letters 1 inch (25 mm) high on a contrasting background.


2.3.The use of the key-operated locking device is revocable by the building official for due cause.


----------



## cda

So if there is no keyed cylinder on the inside, you do not need the sign.


----------



## ADAguy

A "separate" keyed deadbolt on the inside would make the room door inaccessible.
Must be openable with a single operation.


----------



## code123123

RLGA said:


> Put a lock on the door that can be released with a single action.


Thanks for suggestion! Do you mean a panic hardware? Our client doesn't want it... any other solution?


----------



## code123123

cda said:


> So if there is no keyed cylinder on the inside, you do not need the sign.


There will be a electronic lock controlled by the employee inside. they will get trained to leave the door unlocked when business hours.


----------



## cda

What type of business?


----------



## cda

A magnetic lock??

Will that be the only locking device on the door??

Or a electric stike??


----------



## cda

code123123 said:


> There will be a electronic lock controlled by the employee inside. they will get trained to leave the door unlocked when business hours.




Normally if you can walk up to a door,

Perform one movement/ operation, such as a door lever and get out,

You are legal


----------



## tmurray

code123123 said:


> There will be a electronic lock controlled by the employee inside. they will get trained to leave the door unlocked when business hours.


Usually they can either have panic hardware or the sign.


----------



## steveray

code123123 said:


> Thanks for suggestion! Do you mean a panic hardware? Our client doesn't want it... any other solution?



A "hotel room" setup where the deadbolt retracts from the inside with the normal latch with one motion....


----------



## fatboy

code123123 said:


> Thanks for suggestion! Do you mean a panic hardware? Our client doesn't want it... any other solution?



Client wants, and code requirements, are all too often separate issues.

tmurray has the answer, one or the other.


----------



## tmurray

fatboy said:


> Client wants, and code requirements, are all too often separate issues.



I often wonder why owners think they can decide not to meet code requirements. I've been asked by contractors if they can not install code required fixtures because the client doesn't want it. When I tell them they have to install it anyway they usually complain that the client is not going to be happy. I then asked who it was that told their client they had a choice in the matter.


----------



## tmurray

I guess the other options is to not have a lock on the door or as Steveray pointed out a lockset that always opens from the inside regardless of the outside being locked or not.


----------



## ADAguy

code123123 we await your responses to Steve and Tmurray.


----------



## PJC89

No other way other than a variance - assuming this a Group B, F, M or S occupancy:

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int_fire_code_2015/chapter/10/means-of-egress#10 See Section 10.10.1.9.3


----------

